# Assign. #41: Tools



## Corry (Mar 8, 2006)

Oook! We're back in action now, but I'm making a change...from now on, the Weekly assignment will be Bi-weekly.  Other than that, rules are the same.  

Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that you would like to submit, but it was taken before this assignment was posted, PLEASE DO NOT POST IT HERE!  If you have taken photos before this date that fit the theme and you'd like to share, please post it in the Tools and Hardware Themes Thread.

Have fun!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Mar 8, 2006)

YAY!!

I have about 15 Metres of PAN100S left in my loader and yesterday I bought a new 30Metre roll and I already have 4 cassettes loaded up!

Bi-weekly makes things a lot easier!  I'll get some shots this week & process them at the weekend!  :thumbup:


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Mar 8, 2006)

Whee! Glad to see this back. These give me reasons to take out the camera even when otherwise I'd feel there was nothing to shoot.


----------



## bantor (Mar 8, 2006)

I am also very happy, even though i have not actually posted anything as far as weekly assignment goes, i have raelly enjoyed doing them.  It is a great oportunity to shoot what you may not have other wise.


----------



## joyride (Mar 10, 2006)

wood laminating press in our model shop.


----------



## Corry (Mar 11, 2006)

Here are the only ones I liked out of the ones I took today...


----------



## bantor (Mar 15, 2006)

Here are my favorite and most often used tools. I particularily like this series so i posted some other shots in the genreal gallery to.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 22, 2006)

Late week at the Miami-Michigan State baseball game, in the bottom of the eighth I slipped down to the front row of the box sets to get a few shots of the pitchers. After the last out the batter throw his helmet back at the screen. It landed right in front of me. I remembered a post from last year called &#8220;Tools of the Games&#8221; and this assignment, the second was taken before the start of the game Fordham


----------



## Oldfireguy (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## his4ever (Apr 1, 2006)

we use tools to take care of our little ones .


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

